# Sticky - Hyatt Points Chart



## WalnutBaron

For those interested in seeing the various seasons and points requirements of the Hyatt properties, I offer this resource: *Hyatt Residence Club Points Chart*


----------



## jjking42

that link does not work .
This is the new link provided by tugger KAL
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf


----------



## Eduardo Salido

Does anyone have the 2022 points chart?


----------



## GTLINZ

i don't think it has changed since 2017. At least not yet.


----------



## drbachrach

Thank you for all of the great information in this forum.

I am new to HRC and trying to figure out how to optimize exchanges into Interval Interntional (II).  The following points redemption chart was shared in this post: Using Hyatt points in Interval International.





Is the chart above current?  Are the TDI ranges or seasons the same for every II TDI?  

In the case of TDI 95, a range of 90-150 means even below average TDI (<100) weeks are priced (in terms of points) as a high/peak weeks.

For TDI 95 that results in 42 out of 52 weeks being high/peak weeks.





I would have expected a more even distribution, with something like 50-80 being low, 85-115 (medium), and 120-150 (high).  In the example above, it seems like it would be very difficult to "stretch your points" by traveling in the off season.  There are no "low" season weeks and only 10 medium weeks.

I would love to learn how people are maximizing their exchanges into II (if it's even possible).


----------



## echino

Depends on the destination. I am actively using Hyatt points in II to exchange into early season ski weeks in late November in Whistler which are priced at 540 points for 1br or 800 points for a 2br. Combining with free skiing on Edge cards during that time, it's a fantastic deal.


----------



## judell

So I just bought 1 week deeded of a 2 bedroom at the Hyatt Coconut Beach (Bonita Springs), week 50. I assuming I have no points but would like to learn about the Hyatt program as I want to know what I can do with my ownership should I not reserve that week. Can someone please direct me to a "primer" on owning Hyatt TS?
Thanks

Jerry


----------



## ScoopKona

judell said:


> So I just bought 1 week deeded of a 2 bedroom at the Hyatt Coconut Beach (Bonita Springs), week 50. I assuming I have no points but would like to learn about the Hyatt program as I want to know what I can do with my ownership should I not reserve that week. Can someone please direct me to a "primer" on owning Hyatt TS?



You own a Bronze week. Either you reserve week 50 in your unit -- any time between one year and six months in advance of your December week, or you "cash your week in" and get 1300 points to spend in the Hyatt or Interval system. At six months, your unit is "cashed in" whether you like it or not. 

If you choose points, you can drop them into Interval, where they are good for two years. If you want to stay in a Hyatt, you may chose any week at any unit -- as long as the total cost is less than 1300 points.

What does 1300 points get? Sadly, the answer is "depends." If you trade down in size or season, you get more time. If you want to trade up, you get less time. 

I typically got two weeks each year by trading down to one bedrooms and studios.


----------



## Jackieb@shemeansbusiness.

ScoopKona said:


> You own a Bronze week. Either you reserve week 50 in your unit -- any time between one year and six months in advance of your December week, or you "cash your week in" and get 1300 points to spend in the Hyatt or Interval system. At six months, your unit is "cashed in" whether you like it or not.
> 
> If you choose points, you can drop them into Interval, where they are good for two years. If you want to stay in a Hyatt, you may chose any week at any unit -- as long as the total cost is less than 1300 points.
> 
> What does 1300 points get? Sadly, the answer is "depends." If you trade down in size or season, you get more time. If you want to trade up, you get less time.
> 
> I typically got two weeks each year by trading down to one bedrooms and studios.


Scoopkona wht is week 49 Hyatt Sierra worth?  if i put it into Interval, will I see other Hyatts pop up. Yes i know it is a low week.


----------



## ScoopKona

Jackieb@shemeansbusiness. said:


> Scoopkona wht is week 49 Hyatt Sierra worth?  if i put it into Interval, will I see other Hyatts pop up. Yes i know it is a low week.



If I recall, 1100 points. Just look it up "HRC point charg High Sierra." You will never see any Hyatts in Interval with your Hyatt week. You trade Hyatt for Hyatt on the Hyatt website and nowhere else. (Keeps people from gaming the system.)


----------



## GTLINZ

You cannot pull Hyatt thru Interval.  If you could , you could conceivably get a week worth more than 1300/870/430 points for those values. 

As Scoop said, they wisely closed that loophole.


----------



## Jackieb@shemeansbusiness.

I see Hyatt with my Marriott and other timeshares in Interval today.  Hyatt Pinone, Sirena del Mar, today.  Wonder how that is coming through.  Just checked it a few mins ago


----------



## Jackieb@shemeansbusiness.

GTLINZ said:


> You cannot pull Hyatt thru Interval.  If you could , you could conceivably get a week worth more than 1300/870/430 points for those values.
> 
> As Scoop said, they wisely closed that loophole.


Well i see some Hyatt properties, even without owning one.


----------



## sponger76

Jackieb@shemeansbusiness. said:


> Well i see some Hyatt properties, even without owning one.


What they are saying is, in II you cannot use Hyatt to exchange into Hyatt. This is because Hyatt wants their owners to use their internal system for trading between their own resorts instead of using Interval International. So the only people that can see Hyatt in II are people who are trying to exchange from a non-Hyatt resort such as Marriott.


----------



## ivywag

Jackieb@shemeansbusiness. said:


> I see Hyatt with my Marriott and other timeshares in Interval today.  Hyatt Pinone, Sirena del Mar, today.  Wonder how that is coming through.  Just checked it a few mins ago


HRC owners cannot see other HRC resorts that are on II.


----------



## GTLINZ

Jackieb@shemeansbusiness. said:


> Well i see some Hyatt properties, even without owning one.



My apologies - i should have been more clear in my statement.  I assumed this thread, being in the Hyatt forum, was talking to Hyatt owners.

You cannot see Hyatt availability thru your Hyatt interval membership.  They closed the loophole where you could save Hyatt points booking Hyatt thru the Hyatt interval portal.


----------

